# Hi - trailer composer from Aus.



## Cruciform (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all,

I've only been doing music for a bit over a year. Focus is on writing for trailers and all my recent work is signed to a few libraries/publishers. Looking forward to some good discussions here. 

More about my story here and my website http://www.cruciform.biz/ (here).

Cheers, :D 

Rob O.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Rob. Hope the weather up North is better than it is in Sydney today


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Auto, :D 

Weather is beautiful here on the Sunshine Coast. Sunny, about 21-22C. Hope to get to the beach later.


----------



## autopilot (Jul 19, 2011)

Bastard.  

About 9 and wet for the next week here. 

Sean


----------



## Cruciform (Jul 19, 2011)

I make no apologies.

And I fear this forum may become another place where I can waste time when I should be writing!!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup, lol.


----------

